# How do I lower alkalinity (KH) in my freshwater aquarium



## sonnyrg

How do I lower alkalinity (KH) in my freshwater aquarium??? my water is soft but my kh is high can someone help me


----------



## emc7

First, do you really need low kH? What fish are you keeping? Second, do you have live plants? Add CO2? What do you add to your water change water? Any buffers? 

Isn't alkalinity high pH?


----------



## Toshogu

he is correct acidic = low ph, alkaline = high ph

KH is Carbonic Hardness or Alkalinity

Ways to lower alkalinity are thus

1.) Inject CO2
2.) Replace tap water with RO (Reverse Osmosis) water until desired alkalinity is reached
3.) Buy comercial product (which is a pain and twitchy)


----------



## lohachata

how about a small bag of peat placed in a power filter.... it will lower the PH and reduce alkalinity... it will also stain the water ; but the fish like it... the staining can be removed with carbon.


----------

